# GWT, Hibernate und DTO's



## computersport (30. Aug 2010)

Moinsens,

Ich löse ein Problem nach dem anderen und es kommt immer wieder ein neues... bin schon total frustriert.

Zurzeit entwickle ich ihm Team ein Projekt in Java in dem wir Hibernate und GWT verwenden.
Ich hab jetzt versucht die Pojo von Hibernate zu übertragen bzw. hab da sogar TransferKlassen erstellt (DTO), aber das für jede einzelne Klasse ist an sich viel zu viel Aufwand.

Ich hab mich schon ein bisschen umgesehen und ein paar Lösungen gefunden (z.B. Hibernate4GWT, Dozer und Beanlib).

Da die Deadline langsam näher rückt will ich nicht alle Möglichkeiten durchprobieren und deshalb fragen was von Euch empfohlen wird.

Dabei spielt die Peformance keine so große Rolle wie die schnelle Umsetzbarkeit.

Freue mich auf eure Antworten.

greetz

Compi


----------



## maki (30. Aug 2010)

Ja, man kann die Entities selber übertragen wenn die "dumm" genug sind, also was als "anemic domain model" genannt, wird, JavaBeans mit Getter & Settern für "alles" ohne viel Logik.

Man kan aber auch ein Rich Domain Model wie zB. in DDD verwenden und dessen Daten dann per DTO an die GUI Schicht schicken, ist mehr Aufwand, kann aber auch mehr leisten.

Was ist denn die Frage?


----------



## kidsos (30. Aug 2010)

Wenn ich die Wahl hätte, würde ich mich mit Gilead beschäftigen. Sieht am vielversprechendsten aus, in meinen bescheidenen Augen. Habe allerdings selber noch nicht damit gearbeitet.


----------



## computersport (30. Aug 2010)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Ja, man kann die Entities selber übertragen wenn die "dumm" genug sind, also was als "anemic domain model" genannt, wird, JavaBeans mit Getter & Settern für "alles" ohne viel Logik.
> 
> Man kan aber auch ein Rich Domain Model wie zB. in DDD verwenden und dessen Daten dann per DTO an die GUI Schicht schicken, ist mehr Aufwand, kann aber auch mehr leisten.
> 
> Was ist denn die Frage?



Die Frage ist welches Konzept am schnellsten umgesetzt werden kann...

Ich hab ganz vergessen zu sagen das ich mit Hibernate Annotationen arbeite und das benutzen von Dozer dann evtl. mit noch mehr aufwand verbunden wäre da ich ja noch die XML-Mapping dateien erstellen müsste.


----------

